# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل datetime در سرور های مختلف

## masih_enter

سلام دوستان 
من یک برنامه دارم که روی یک سرور درست کار میکنه ولی روی سرور دیگه که جدید ویندوز و برنامه روش نصب کردم درست کار نمیکنه
از sql 2005 e استفاده میکنم و تا جایی که ممکن بود تنظیمات دو سرور رو چک کردم تا شبیه هم باشند ولی همچنان تو ویندوز 2003 جدید برنامه هرجا که بخواهد یک رکورد date وارد کنه این خطا رو میده 
]چطور میشه بدون دست بردن تو سورس برنامه این مشکلو حل کرد ؟
The conversion of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range datetime value.
The statement has been terminated

----------

